# Power shift pops out of reverse



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

El-Toro has developed a tick that has me concerned.

In first reverse when I release the handle it pops back into an ambiguous position where the machine is not in neutral but does not move unless I hold it all the way back.
I may have heard a grind a couple of times.
Second reverse is fine and functions normally..

I first noticed this last night pushing through some very sloppy slush.

Any thoughts, I can't do much with it now its cold outside and its in the reserve fleet now its not critical.
I was just wondering if the Toro experts feel this might just be a linkage adjustment.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I am no Toro expert, but I would assume reverse one position is to close to center of drive plate. Adjustment needed most likely.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

These machines are a little more involved because of the gear set.
And it has tricks like the swinging rear axel and lock reverse feature,
When it all works the machine is a dream to use and its been reliable up to this point.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

My very fallible PS memory whispers something about a reverse lockout lever and something about a reverse cable adjustment. 
Do you have the manual? - it does a pretty good job of explaining and can be found online for free.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

cpchriste said:


> My very fallible PS memory whispers something about a reverse lockout lever and something about a reverse cable adjustment.
> Do you have the manual? - it does a pretty good job of explaining and can be found online for free.


No manuals for it I pushed it home from the road 3 years ago and its been flawless since.
My gut says maybe your right because second reverse works fine.

I will have to find some manuals 
Thanks


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

service manual


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

You guys are fast at finding stuff.

Thanks again

A brief look at this has me thinking its the lock out lever.


----------



## Greg13 (Nov 25, 2018)

Power shifts are designed so you HAVE to hold it in reverse, it is a safety thing.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

I had been blowing a lot of slush and slop and I think an ice build up was my trouble.
Its not snowed again since.
It was mild enough to melt any ice


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Greg13 said:


> Power shifts are designed so you HAVE to hold it in reverse, it is a safety thing.


This is not true. Refer to page 43 of the above referenced manual.

Some other brands and models do not lock in reverse.


----------



## Iowashift (Mar 7, 2018)

cpchriste said:


> This is not true. Refer to page 43 of the above referenced manual.
> 
> Some other brands and models do not lock in reverse.



The one on my 824 Powershift must be broke also...For the last 25 years (I'm the 2nd owner) I have always needed to hold it in reverse. Assumed it was a safety feature.


----------



## Mike in Mass (12 mo ago)

Iowashift said:


> The one on my 824 Powershift must be broke also...For the last 25 years (I'm the 2nd owner) I have always needed to hold it in reverse. Assumed it was a safety feature.


I hurt my right shoulder once because the lock-in feature slipped out while I was backing up and pushing down to lift the front a little off the ground at the same time. My right hand was wrapped around the handle bar engaging the clutch; my left hand was just pushing down with my palm. It instantly went into forward popping a wheelie and jerked my right arm pretty hard. It pulled something in my shoulder and I was in pain for a few days after that.


----------

